# Radeon 18.2.2 und RX480 Darstellungsprobleme in Fortnite



## MH42 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Wenn ich den neuen AMD-Treiber 18.2.2 auf meinem System (AMD Ryzen1700x, 16GB RAM, Radeon RX480) installiere, ist FOrtnite nicht mehr spielbar ... wenn cih das Spiel starte, ist in der Lobby meien Figur völlig überstrahlt 
(siehe screenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

 ... im Spiel sind dann immer 2 bis 3 helle Strahler zu sehen, so dass alles im Nebel verschwindet, was ein paar m entfernt von mir ist. Was ist das für eine Einstellung und weiss hier jemand, wie ich das wegbekomme? Momentan hilft mir nur die INstallation von der Version 17.12.1 des Treibers, da läuft alles normal.


----------



## DerLachs (18. Februar 2018)

Hast du die Schatten auf "episch"? Stell sie auf hoch, dann sollte der Bug weg sein.


----------



## MH42 (18. Februar 2018)

wird gleich ausprobiert ...


----------



## MH42 (18. Februar 2018)

das war es tatsächlich ... warum ist mir zwar nicht klar aber so ist es super ... vielen Dank für den Tipp.


----------

